# Accetto il crucifige e cosí sia



## lyancsie

Ciao,

Vorrei chiedervi una cosa. Nella canzone L'Avvelanata da Francesco Guccini si dice: ''lo ammetto che mi son sbagliato e accetto il crucifige e così sia''. Mia domanda e perché si usa il congiuntivo qui? Io direi invece: ''...accetto il crucifige e questa é la situazione'', ''...accetto il crucifige, e questa c'é''.

Guccini voleva dire un'altra cosa, e per questo si usa il congiuntivo? Se sí, cosa vuol dire questa qui?

Grazie in anticipio.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao e "amen"


----------



## quasi.stellar

"crucifige" e "così sia" sono due espressioni della liturgia cattolica preconfezionate.
In particolare "così sia" significa [se tu vuoi così] (sottinteso) "così sia" ovvero "sia come vuoi tu".
È la formula che conclude tutte le preghiere in italiano, alternativa alla formula "amen" che (correggetemi, non vorrei dire una sciocchezza) conclude tutte le preghiere in latino ed è di derivazione ebraica.
Il congiuntivo dipende dal fatto che si tratta di una proposizione concessiva.
"Se Dio lo vuole, così sia".


----------



## lyancsie

Grazie mille per la risposta dettagliata!


----------



## ohbice

Ho sempre pensato fosse una forma "imperativa"... mi sbagliavo, allora.
Ps: secondo Treccani è un "Chiedo che sia così", un'affermazione di fede e di domanda/affidamento insieme (o almeno così ho capito io). Dal punto di vista grammaticale sono del tutto ignaro di cosa può essere.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Oh, e io ho sempre pensato che fosse una "concessiva" ... 
D'altra parte la principale è omessa per cui credo che ognuno possa metterci quello che vuole e sente. 
In ogni caso il congiuntivo ha senso.


----------



## lyancsie

quasi.stellar said:


> D'altra parte la principale è omessa per cui credo che ognuno possa metterci quello che vuole e sente.
> In ogni caso il congiuntivo ha senso.



Credo che tu abbia ragione.  Chiedo queste cose, perché l'italiano non é mia lingua materna, e non son proprio sicuro in ogni casi, se dovrei usare il congiuntivo o no. Vorrei imparare la lingua continualmente e parlare senza (o con minimali) sbagli grammaticali.


----------



## ohbice

Lo vorrei anch'io ;-)


----------



## bearded

quasi.stellar said:


> Oh, e io ho sempre pensato che fosse una "concessiva" ...
> D'altra parte la principale è omessa per cui credo che ognuno possa metterci quello che vuole e sente.
> In ogni caso il congiuntivo ha senso.


Negli auguri o nei comandi (come ''così sia'' , ''la tua giornata sia buona'',  ''sia la luce/fiat lux'' ecc.ecc.) c'è il congiuntivo esortativo che tiene il posto dell'imperativo, in quanto i verbi non hanno l'imperativo alla 3a persona.
Il congiuntivo nelle proposizioni concessive è diverso: es.  sebbene egli non se ne vada.../ quantunque io non voglia.../ fosse anche l'imperatore, io non gli ubbidirei (=anche se fosse...).
Inoltre io non credo che ci sia una principale ''omessa''. Gli auguri , le speranze o i comandi (''possa tu guarire'',  ''i delinquenti vadano in galera'', ''sia fatta la luce'') secondo me si esprimono con questo tipo di frasi ''autonome'' che sono di per sé proposizioni principali.


----------



## Landslide89

Per quanto riguarda il crucifige, storicamente sarebbe l'incitamento rivolto dalla folla a Pilato perché condannasse il Cristo a morte (per crocefissione appunto). Per estensione, significa rivolgere accuse pesanti e infondate contro qualcuno solo per una forma di pregiudizio nei suoi confronti. Quindi Guccini vuole dire che accetta le critiche dei suoi detrattori senza curarsene. E così sia!


----------



## ohbice

Se posso permettermi anch'io l'esegesi del pensiero di Guccini (operazione sempre in perdita, perché Guccini è uno che pensa - o almeno ha pensato), e chiedendo scusa in anticipo ai moderatori per l'evidente o.t., non credo proprio che Guccini usi _crucifige _nel modo indicato da Landslide. Infatti poi "chiede venia".
Tornando in tema, crucifice non è difficile da trovare nel vocabolario (qui per esempio il Treccani: crucifige).
p


----------



## Landslide89

Rileggendo il testo io invece credo proprio che sia un modo colto e garbato da parte di Guccini di difendere la propria scelta di fare il cantautore rispetto a lavori che soprattutto negli anni '60 e '70 erano considerati più seri (..."un laureato conta più d'un cantante"). Nel verso immediatamente successivo a quello postato in questa discussione Guccini chiede *tempo: *il tempo di farsi conoscere (e apprezzare) come musicista e come artista. Il crucifige è il giudizio spietato del pubblico e della critica alle sue canzoni, che non furono subito capite (vedi censura di Dio è morto). In definitiva è come se dicesse: accetto che spariate a zero su di me (accetto il crucifige), non mi importa, pensate ciò che volete (e così sia). Io vado avanti con la mia musica. Il tutto ovviamente è detto con ironia (a Guccini brucia eccome!) ma credo sia importante spiegare il senso letterale della canzone (soprattutto agli stranieri) perché possa essere chiaro il significato del *così sia* oggetto del post.

Il dizionario del Corriere della sera riporta
sia = con valore esclamativo si usa, talvolta preceduto da e, per esprimere *concessione *o *accettazione. *


----------



## ohbice

Non è così ma non voglio continuare con l'o.t. piuttosto vorrei che supportassi con qualche riferimento la tua affermazione del post 10, quando dici "per estensione ... accuse pesanti e infondate".  Grazie.


----------



## Landslide89

*TRECCANI:
crucifige* v. lat. [imperat. di _crucifigĕre_ «crocifiggere», quindi: «crocifiggi!»], usato in ital. come s. m. – Esortazione degli Ebrei tumultuanti di fronte all’incertezza di Pilato, perché questi s’inducesse a far crocifiggere Gesù (_Luca_ 23, 21). Con uso fig.,* gridare c., biasimare aspramente qualcuno, dargli addosso, additarlo alla riprovazione generale.

Dizionario on-line de La Repubblica (Hoepli):
crucifige*
s.m. inv.

Incitamento che la folla rivolgeva a Pilato reclamando la crocifissione di Gesù
|| fig. *Persecuzione originata dall'intolleranza, basata su accuse infondate:passare dagli osanna ai c.*
|| *Gridare crucifige contro qualcuno, gettargli la croce addosso, rivolgergli accuse infamanti
*
A sostegno della mia interpretazione ci sono i versi stessi della canzone, se li leggi con attenzione *"Che cosa posso dirvi? Andate, fate. * Tanto ci sarà sempre, lo sapete, un musico fallito, un pio, un teorete, un Bertoncelli e un prete a sparare ca**ate".

Ma se non ti bastasse:

*"La canzone 'avvelenata' nasce inizialmente come reazione a un critico musicale, Riccardo Bertoncelli, citato esplicitamente nel testo del brano, colpevole di aver stroncato il precedente album di Guccini, Stanze di vita quotidiana, uscito nel 1974. *(...) A Bertoncelli si aggiungeranno nel corso del brano, via via i militanti di sinistra ('non ho mai detto che a canzoni si fan rivoluzioni'), i colleghi cantautori ('eletta schiera che si vende alla sera per un po' di milioni') ma soprattutto Guccini non risparmia se stesso e la propria condizione esistenziale ('io solo qui, alle 4 del mattino, l'angoscia e un po' di vino, voglia di bestemmiare'). Per finire poi con una sincera *attestazione di fedeltà a se stessi, nonostante tutto *('Ma s'io avessi previsto tutto questo, dati causa e pretesto, e attuali conclusioni,* forse farei lo stesso,* mi piace far canzoni e bere vino, mi piace far casino, poi sono nato fesso e quindi *tiro avanti e non mi svesto dei panni che sono solito portare: ho tante cose ancora da raccontare, *per chi vuole ascoltare, e a c**o tutto il resto')".

(Da "1000 canzoni che ci hanno cambiato la vita", Ezio Guaitamacchi Rizzoli, 2009).

Come puoi vedere non sono l'unica a pensarla così.  E conoscere il contesto in cui è nata la canzone è fondamentale in questo caso per coglierne il senso. Alla luce di tutto ciò ribadisco con forza: *accetto il crucifige e così sia = accetto le vostre accuse, voi che di me dite tutto e il contrario di tutto, e vado avanti per la mia strada. *Un saluto


----------



## ohbice

Su _crucifige credo di pensarla _come Treccani, gettare la croce addosso a qualcuno. Sinceramente l'aspetto introdotto da Repubblica-Hoepli, accuse ingiuste e pretestuose, l'ignoravo (e tenderei a ignorarlo ancora).
Per quanto riguarda l'Avvelenata, mi ci stai tirando per i capelli (dirò ai mods che è colpa tua  ), mi sembra che stai confondendo il significato della canzone (state esagerando, lasciatemi perdere, non mi sembra di aver tradito nessuno e tutto sommato mi diverte fare le cose che faccio) con il significato delle tre parole di cui si parla qui nel topic. In queste tre parole, che sono (vado a memoria) "va be' lo ammetto che mi sono un po' sbagliato, e accetto il crucifige e così sia", Guccini dice: d'accordo, lo ammetto, ho commesso qualche errore a causa della mia ingenuità e della mia ignoranza, accetto le critiche e così sia, passiamo oltre". Tutto qui.
Non ti starò a dire che canticchio la canzone da circa 40 anni. Ultimamente mi capita quando cucino il risotto.
Ciao
p


----------



## Landslide89

Credo che fondamentalmente stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, solo con parole diverse . Il senso è sempre lo stesso se ci rifletti in fondo. Già che ci sono posto l'inizio della canzone

Ma s' io avessi previsto tutto questo, dati causa e pretesto, le attuali conclusioni
credete che per questi quattro soldi, questa gloria da stronzi, avrei scritto canzoni;
*va beh, lo ammetto che mi son sbagliato (avrei forse potuto fare di meglio nella mia vita)*
e accetto* il crucifige e così sia (mettetemi pure in croce, *per restare letterali*). 

mettere in croce = *tormentare, perseguitare  (Dizionario dei modi di dire della Hoepli)
In definitiva
*e così sia = fate pure *


Se ho insistito è semplicemente perché sono un'estimatrice di Guccini e mi fa piacere che gli stranieri imparino la nostra lingua, e anche un po' della nostra cultura, attraverso le sue canzoni.


----------



## ohbice

Landslide89 said:


> Credo che fondamentalmente stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, solo con parole diverse


Sìsì, accetto le critiche, sono fondate da una parte; me ne frego delle critiche, sono pretestuose dall'altra.
Fondamentalmente è lo stesso


----------

